# What a relief!!!



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

My h has been taking antidepressants for headaches for a few months and I couldn't put my finger on it but something changed in him. It was like his personality turned down five notches, he was more flat, tired, spacey and like he wasn't paying attention to the people around him. 
It started making him dizzy do he stopped. Thank god I have my husband back!!! I can just feel the change, it's subtle but he seems more animated and more caring, more sweet and funny. 
Omg I'm so relieved. Now we just need to get rid of these headaches!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chelle D (Nov 30, 2011)

Have him work out everynight.. or go for a walk with you after dinner .
(good healthy walk, not just stroll).

Headache or not.. still do the excersize. See if that helps. If it will work, should see results within first week.

Sounds like the doctor was maybe trying to relieve some stress, in case they were stress headaches. Problem being... not all stress correlates to depression. (Visa versa, not all depression stems from stress - although many doctors would like to pigeon whole this!)

In my uneducated humble opinion,.. I'd try other stress relievers... for AT LEAST a week if not longer.. .to see if it really is stress causing headaches.

Could be medical. (A reaction to new medication, or a new recreational drug. .... a blood leak in brain.... meningitus.. etc). So, I don't suggest STOPPING going to the doc. Just tell him the antidepressants did not help with headaches & only made moods worse.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

i had constant headaches, couldnt figure out what it was.
was put on medication for high blood pressure, magically they disappeared. has he been checked for high blood pressure or anything else?


----------



## Bellavista (May 29, 2012)

My husband went on anti-depressants a year os so ago for stress. They really made things worse, he became spaced out, lethargic & still stressed. He made the decision to stop them after 3 months & now is better & is handling his stress by exercising. 
Medication is not always the answer.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Do you have the means to try accupuncture? My friend swears by i for her migraines.

Glad you have your husband back. My husband was on wicked pain pills for a nerve problem and it made him someone I dind't know. He didn't even like himself, even though he was painfree. He quit the pills and changed jobs and his nerve problem is gone.


----------



## Tall Average Guy (Jul 26, 2011)

that_girl said:


> Do you have the means to try accupuncture? My friend swears by i for her migraines.


While accupuncture did not work for my wife, it also worked for friends so she tells people to give it a go.

For my wife, certain sulfates and preservatives seem to do it, so she avoid red wine and MSG. She also limits her caffiene intake to two sodas, space during the day, as moderate servings seem to help. A friend of hers can't drink most beer because of a preservative that gives her headaches.

As I understand it, it really is an art to figure out what will work for a particular person.


----------

